# [CLOSED] Kabuki is crafting the Bonsai Shelf!



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

Kabuki is currently crafting the Bonsai SheIf, if you want to get the recipe from him, please let me know!

In return, I am looking for NMT’s, TBT, hybrids, pink furniture, and outdoorsy items! My island is a huge work in progress and requires a lot of materials, thanks for understanding!


Rules

-I will send codes in groups of TWO

-Please check map and head to their home!

-Drop fees at the Fees/Tip drop off area, left then up from the airport. (My island is a big project and requires a lot of funding, ty for understanding!



Thank you!
c:


----------



## Vadim (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## danib (Apr 22, 2020)

May I come please!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

Ready for more!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 22, 2020)

Would you like some blue windflowers? Or would you prefer a pink stand mixer? I'd like to drop by.


----------



## mitfy (Apr 22, 2020)

may i visit? :> i can give some bells and/or a lily record player (which can be crafted pink)


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 22, 2020)

I’d like to come! I’ll bring some NMTs.


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 22, 2020)

Could I come? I'll bring some furniture.


----------



## Bellfont (Apr 22, 2020)

I would love to come I have nmt


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 22, 2020)

May I come over please


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 22, 2020)

May i come with tip?


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 22, 2020)

would like to stop by as well!  can bring some pink items or a nmt


----------



## Fenix (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to go! Are one pink and one black tulip alright?


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 22, 2020)

May I visit? I can drop some hybrids ^^


----------



## Saralie (Apr 22, 2020)

I can bring pink roses!


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 22, 2020)

I can bring an orange and pink hyacinth!


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 22, 2020)

I can bring a hybrid or two if you're still open!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone else need it? c:


----------



## Baroque (Apr 22, 2020)

Is he still crafting? I’d love to bring some NMTs!


----------



## BranchingSprout (Apr 22, 2020)

would love to visit! would you be interested in outdoor furniture from the natural or iron series? :^o


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 22, 2020)

Could I stop by if he's still crafting? I can bring some hybrids!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

He will probably stop crafting in 15 mins so last call for those who want it <3


----------



## mayornen (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd like to come I can bring a couple nmt


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Is he still crafting?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

He stopped crafting ):


----------

